# Weird issue.  Help please



## msjennie26 (Feb 6, 2013)

I was hired about 6 months ago to do product photography for a local web based company.  Things have been going great until I started photographing these towels.  In photoshop, the full sized picture looks amazing.  But when posted on their website or zoomed way out, they look TERRIBLE.  What am I doing wrong?    Towel Roll - Secret Garden - New Arrivals! | Shop Glitzy Glam


----------



## MitchStrp (Feb 7, 2013)

post an example on here. The link they look fine. Are you shooting in Raw? much easier to edit and adjust.


----------



## msjennie26 (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm trying to upload one, but am having technical issues.  Sorry.  This is my first post on this forum.  Yes, I shot it in RAW.  The problem is when it's zoomed in at about 30%.  It's gets weird wiggly lines all over it.  I'll keep trying to upload a picture.


----------



## sekhar (Feb 7, 2013)

msjennie26 said:


> I'm trying to upload one, but am having technical issues.  Sorry.  This is my first post on this forum.  Yes, I shot it in RAW.  The problem is when it's zoomed in at about 30%.  It's gets weird wiggly lines all over it.  I'll keep trying to upload a picture.



Those must be the artifacts (moire/aliasing) that result for quick/dirty down-scaling where for example the app simply skips lines. There is nothing you can do about it because the problem is not in your image, but in the viewer over which you have no control. The only thing you CAN do is to give them two versions: one big and one small.


----------



## amolitor (Feb 7, 2013)

The shopglitzyglam.com watermark thing on these looks horrible (pixelated and yucky) some of the time, and decent in some of the others. I don't know if that's related or not.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 7, 2013)

It could simply be their web site's compression algorithm.  They can't show any raw files, so they're posting .GIF conversions.


----------

